# metalocalypse



## kittysonikku (Nov 18, 2007)

wow. i'm suprised that i havn't seen a topic about this show around here.
ANYWAYS.
fav episodes, songs, characters, whatever. talk about it here. =)


----------



## Tsura-kun (Nov 18, 2007)

WILLIAM MURDERFACE MURDERFACE MURDERFACE

:] 

fav song: murmaider 

:3 

fav episode: uhh... the one with the duncan hills coffee jingle o.o!


----------



## Toki (Nov 18, 2007)

thunderhorse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  fucking awesome.


----------



## Toki (Nov 18, 2007)

oh, I'm still trying to find the scores to that song so if anyone can help that would be awesome.


----------



## Esplender (Nov 18, 2007)

Pretty unfunny show, but the music is decent. The only thing I liked was Dr. Rockso.


----------



## kittysonikku (Nov 18, 2007)

haha, got some people posting =D

anyways..

fav episode: probably dethfashion. that was awesome xD giggles throughout the whole episode.

fav chacater: TOKI! <3 he's so...adorable xD

fav song: hmm..theres so many good ones @_@ but right now i really really like the lost vikings.


----------



## gust (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah i like the show, Skwisgaar is my fave character

I liked the episode where they all had endorsement deals


----------



## kittysonikku (Nov 18, 2007)

gust said:
			
		

> Yeah i like the show, Skwisgaar is my fave character
> 
> I liked the episode where they all had endorsement deals



xD haha, i love skwisgaar too..i love them all but toki and skwisgaar are my two favs.

haha..i love that one. use nickles guys. nickles are money, too. and toki got diabetes! xD candy..taste like chicken if chicken was a candy.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 18, 2007)

My favorite character would have to be..I don't know his name... the band's agent. He's sinister and intelligent, very much devious :twisted:

like the recent episode on Adultswim.com "Cleanzo" where they are torturing Dr. Rockzo, after telling them to stop he's like >.> "Give him one more." XD


----------



## kittysonikku (Nov 18, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> My favorite character would have to be..I don't know his name... the band's agent. He's sinister and intelligent, very much devious :twisted:
> 
> like the recent episode on Adultswim.com "Cleanzo" where they are torturing Dr. Rockzo, after telling them to stop he's like >.> "Give him one more." XD




the band's manager? his name is charles ofdensen. i love him too <3 (see? when i say they're all awesome i usually like, like every character on that show, pretty much..theres a few i dont like but whatever.)

haha, im waiting for that to air tonight, the previews looked funny. "hey y'all, let's go get some hookers and iceca-ca-ca-ca-reaaam!"


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 18, 2007)

I watched the full episode last night on adultswim.com


----------



## Toki (Nov 18, 2007)

She said Toki was the best, she's awesome in my book.


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Nov 18, 2007)

Let's see fave characters it's a tie Toki and Skwisgaar.
 fave episode the one where the band adopts a fat kid LOL and sets him free on an island of feral kitties MEOW!


----------



## Seratuhl (Nov 18, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE Dethklok's songs!!!!
( lol, I even have the Dethalbum )

There are no fingerprints
Deep under water
Nothing to tie one to a crime
And if you seek vengeance
All you need are instruments of pain!!!

XD Murmaider is my fav


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 24, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO XD

I got their season 1 DVD today ^.^ *very happy*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 24, 2007)

My favorite episode is still the first one.


----------



## kittysonikku (Nov 25, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO XD
> 
> I got their season 1 DVD today ^.^ *very happy*



..;_; lucky. i still need to get mine >__<


----------



## Aden (Nov 25, 2007)

Favorite character would have to be Toki, and favorite song is a split between Fansong and Dethharmonic.

/Has the Dethalbum and Season 1.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 25, 2007)

My favorite song would be Awaken Mustakrakesh.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Nov 26, 2007)

Favorite Episode: Dethkids
Favorite Song: The one where the giant axes are swinging around the stage. Fuck if I know the title.
Favorite Character: Pickles.
Fun Fact: My fiance went as Skwisgaarr for Halloween


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 26, 2007)

my absolute favorite moment is in the episode Dethclown, right at the opening where Dr. Rockzo is trying to put the car keys back in Murderface's pocket. He wakes up and they just kind of look at each other before Dr. Rockzo goes " I do cocaine" and Murderface just flips out screaming, and after a few seconds Rockzo imitates him XD

" I woke up with a clown's hand in my pants, thats what I did today." - Murderface


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 26, 2007)

Tonight's episode was horrible. Albeit, writing music to water is pretty awesome.


----------



## kittysonikku (Nov 26, 2007)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Tonight's episode was horrible. Albeit, writing music to water is pretty awesome.



err..that's a rerun.  no new metalocalypse till '08, sadly. but i kinda like this episode xD the idea of recording stuff with water is cool. also: dildo helmets. :B


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 26, 2007)

kittysonikku said:
			
		

> Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also: Dethphones, lol


----------



## Kinday (Nov 26, 2007)

Narcissistic, self-loathing, disconnected, rock stars that can barley make it through the day. 

I love the show. But I do believe the manager is really the devil. 
My favorite is the blueâ€™s music episode.


----------



## kittysonikku (Nov 26, 2007)

O_O YAAAAAAY!!!! I FINNALY GOT SEASON 1 DVD -squees- ^___^ thanks to a friend lol, remembered my birthday..lol even though its about a month after xD


----------



## Sedit (Nov 26, 2007)

I fucking love this show.  As a death metal musician myself I really appreciate the humor (I think theres alot of inside jokes people wont get if there not into death and black metal)

I was worried when I forst heard about it...cuz I thought for sure it wouldnt really be to relevent to the actual metal scene, but you can can tell its made by a true fan, and thankfully, not only is the music actual metal, but its actually REALLY good too!  I think this show may even open some peoples eyes to death metal, who'd normally not be exposed to it.  In some ways, its one of the best things to happen to the metal scene IMO

On a side note...alot of people tell me I remind them of Nathan Explosion (who, by the way, I'm convinced is based of of Cannibal Corpse vocalist, George "Corpsegrinder" Fisher.... heres the proof:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=UWF6g68yvrE    http://youtube.com/watch?v=D5Hv0tsvpyU&feature=related  )

As for my fave character......hard to say.  I think there all great.   Fave epsiode...thats a hard one as well.  I think the one where they meet there parents is great.  I also really like the new one where they get to kill all the death row inmates live during a concert (I hope one day to do something IRL like that with my band...but thats pure fantasy.....I suppose....hehhe)


----------



## webkilla (Nov 26, 2007)

i've got season one and part of season 2... oh the internet is a wonderful place

also: my fav episode... gah - hard to tell, but i think its Birthdayface, since the danish queen is killed there (and i'm danish)

but musically then the swinging axe stage episode - the final episode to season one "the metalocalypse has begun" just rules


----------



## Kinday (Nov 26, 2007)

Sedit said:
			
		

> I fucking love this show.  As a death metal musician myself I really appreciate the humor (I think theres alot of inside jokes people wont get if there not into death and black metal)



Iâ€™m far from a death metal fan. I can rarely tell what Nathan Explosion is singing, but I get the show.

I think the show crosses over to the older Ozzy, metallica fans. After all I know at least five +30year olds that watch the show. 

And my god manâ€¦how can you sing like that?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 26, 2007)

It takes a type of deep voice to do it, it's a growling noise you kind of summon from your abdomen, if my understanding is correct. I notice a lot of parodies and satire, as well as open mocking of things in the show. The fans of Dethklok are a great example of one. Mindless sheep who'll do/eat/drink anything if it has their favorite band attached to it, as well as other elements. The band themselves is a bit of a parody of metal bands.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Nov 28, 2007)

Murderface is one of my favorites and I liked the episode when Dr. Rockso was in rehab. Oh man Rockso's voice is the scariest/funniest thing in the world XD


----------



## Seratuhl (Nov 28, 2007)

Murderface's murderous face makes me lol XD


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c392161eb64201162129c00e01df


----------



## LobaHuskita (Nov 28, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c392161eb64201162129c00e01df




Yush....that's the best scene ever!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't stop laughing the first time I saw it. XD


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2007)

LobaHuskita said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nathan: "Ok, What about a sandwich, shaped like a dick?" *grins*
Murderface: "NOOOO!"

XD


----------



## Seratuhl (Nov 28, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> LobaHuskita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD I LOVE THAT SCENE!!!!!!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c392164453f801164555f71d0156


<.< >.> "Give him one more..."


----------



## LobaHuskita (Nov 28, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c392164453f801164555f71d0156
> 
> 
> <.< >.> "Give him one more..."



"The boys are going out for some ice cream and hookers.......Is that something you might be interested in?"


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c39215fa78a40115fc5acb150141
Warning: Possibly NSFW, animated blood and gore
Skwisgaar: Looks at thats douchebag
Toki: Look at that douchebag
Nathan: Look at that douchebag


All: DouchebagsDouchebagsDouchebagsDouchebags

XD


----------



## kittysonikku (Nov 28, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c39215fa78a40115fc5acb150141
> Warning: Possibly NSFW, animated blood and gore
> Skwisgaar: Looks at thats douchebag
> Toki: Look at that douchebag
> ...



LOL i love that episode. especially where skwisgaar says "i wants to be bill cosby!"


----------



## Toki (Nov 28, 2007)

I thik the best line has to be when murderface looks at the wooden guitars and yells... "What are those, Chairs?"


----------



## kittysonikku (Nov 29, 2007)

eeee. i made a nathan badge, and it's so cuuuute <3


----------



## LobaHuskita (Nov 29, 2007)

Nathan chibi-fied!!!!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 29, 2007)

Brutal.


----------



## Sedit (Dec 1, 2007)

"Scuba tank.....full of FARTS!"


----------



## LobaHuskita (Dec 1, 2007)

This is the best shirt ever

http://www.myteespot.com/Dethklok-Metalocalypse-T-Shirt-p-7123.html


----------



## kittysonikku (Dec 1, 2007)

LobaHuskita said:
			
		

> This is the best shirt ever
> 
> http://www.myteespot.com/Dethklok-Metalocalypse-T-Shirt-p-7123.html



-has it-


----------



## Sedit (Dec 1, 2007)

LobaHuskita said:
			
		

> This is the best shirt ever
> 
> http://www.myteespot.com/Dethklok-Metalocalypse-T-Shirt-p-7123.html



If that shirts available in a 3 or 4X I'm SOOOO getting it!

I especially like THIS one:
Solvesvorg, Sweden
Canceled (due to Actual 'sh*t storm')


...I think a similar phenomena used to occur frequently at G.G. Allin gigs as well


----------



## kittysonikku (Dec 10, 2007)

OMG

OH MY GOD. 

OH MY FUCKING GOD.

HALLOKATZCHEN'S FANART WAS ON ADULT SWIM TONIGHT.

ANYONE SEE IT?


oh god im just so fucking happy right now.


----------



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

who cares, all of the episodes own, dethclok owns... everything.. well they could.. they pwn THAT much.


and fuckin lawl at that damn shirt xD


----------



## webkilla (Dec 10, 2007)

w00t


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 10, 2007)

Parody band.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 11, 2007)

Episode: Dethwater (OMFG ELECTRIC EEL CHAIR!)
Song: Sewn back together wrong
Character: Toki

I have the first season on my iPod, plus the first 3 episodes of season 2. Fun times.


----------



## mariacatgirl2008 (Apr 20, 2008)

I looooooooooove Metalocalypse! Dethklok's music rocks so hard. Faves are Skwisgaar and Nathan. I love my avatar of Skwisgaar (so cool). The scene from the first episode where Skwisgaar throws tampons into Toki's basket was hilarious.

"You's a lady, Skwisgaar..."
"No's I'm nots!"


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Apr 20, 2008)

The folk/ troll episode was my favorite. To bad they didn't plug folk metal bands as much as they could have there. At least Finntroll got a mention in the first ep. Lobster are so metal.


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought the show was dumb.. x-X Though I only saw two episodes.. the first two of season two. But then again, I think most cartoons nowadays are pretty bad. >( I only thought like there was only one part that was actually funny out of the two episodes. ;[ The rest of it was just.. eh.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Apr 22, 2008)

"What do you mean, booze ain't food??"


----------

